# Howdy!



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I've been a member for years, but I've only now started posting.
Good to be here!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Good to see you started posting, welcome and post away!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol, finally gave up on halloween-l.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Bob Andrews said:


> Lol, finally gave up on halloween-l.


Halloween-l????
What is that? LOL


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lagrousome said:


> Halloween-l????
> What is that? LOL


It's a halloween mail list.

| [email protected] Send a post to the list.
| [email protected] Join the list.
| [email protected] Join the list in digest mode.
| [email protected] Leave the list.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice tombstones and coffin.
Welcome.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Bob..glad your back


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello. weclome to the posting forum world.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome back to this humble abode!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad you finally came out of the shadows Evil Bob


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Bob!  
wow lot's of the 'long-timers' from the 'L' surfacing on here this year.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

You'll like it here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like that not everything comes n an e-mail to my bix and stays on the web for me to browse. For me, that's a winner!

Welcome, Mr. Bob


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi ya bob & welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Good to have you here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Evil Bob. Welcome to the fold. :devil:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I cant believe i didnt say hi to you yet BOB...WELLL HOOOOWWWDEEEE bob. That was my best gomer pile voice i could conjure up. I know youll have a good time here. We rock.


----------

